

Putting a Speed Limit on the Stock Market - dcaisen
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/13/magazine/high-frequency-traders.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&smid=tw-share&pagewanted=all&

======
madmax96
Keep in mind all of the Micro Recessions that are caused by High Frequency
Trading.

------
transfire
Tobin tax on all stock transactions. Problem solved.

